# Triton MOH001KC guide bushing plate problem.



## Warrian (Oct 12, 2012)

*Triton MOF001KC guide bushing plate problem.*

I have the triton router as stated above, and finally went to set up a guide bushing.
My router (bought in Canada) shipped with the TGA150 accessory kit (but no instructions on how to use it) I downloaded the PDF from the Triton website and followed the instructions.

1. With the router upside down, remove the black base via the 4 Phillips-headed screws.
MOF001 Models:
Fit the Guide Plate (L) to the underside of
the black base and position it so that the key notches in the plate locate onto the tabs in the base.

Problem is - part 122, the 'guide plate' is a smaller diameter that opening of the black plastic base plate. What holds this part in place then? I must be missing something here.
Triton customer support wrote me back saying I must be missing part 122. But I have part 122. It seems my base plate inner diameter is too large.

Please someone prove to me I'm a bonehead.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a.

Do you have MOH001KC or MOF001.

For the MOH001KC? you may need to set up as per the TRA001.

Do you have part F - guide plate to suit model TRA001 routers.?????

Put that under the black base plate and see it that solves the problem.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Please someone prove to me I'm a bonehead."
********************(maybe no bone head)**********
Notwithstanding that outcome, I make a simple to use centerable PC/DW collar plate for that casting.


----------



## Warrian (Oct 12, 2012)

JW,

I have the MOF001 KC.
Yes the instructions you posted gives instructions specific to the MOF001 router, which doesn't include Plate F. And since my router case didn't ship with that Plate F, i figured it wasn't required.
Triton responded to that information with a quote for around $30 to sell and ship me that part, nothing about the reasons that part may not have shipped in my brand new router bought from Busy Bee Tools here in Vancouver.
I suppose I'll try again, it's looking like I do need that part after all.


----------



## Warrian (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks Quillman, 

Those looks very worthy. Clean and simple.
I'll try to sort out this parts issue with Triton first, hopefully they can help me out.


Craig


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Craig, any sub base plate for the PC 7518 will attach to your router. If you want the ability to use Trend Metric or Imperial guide bushings then a Trend Unibase will fit. (Shown here on a Bosch MRP23EVS) There is also an adapter for the Unibase that accepts PC style guide bushings.


----------



## Warrian (Oct 12, 2012)

*Problem solved with new guide plate.*

I acquired a new guide plate that was missing from my kit. This guide plate also came with the two screws (also missing from my kit) required to attach it to my base. It now fits comfortably under my router base plate - and has opened me up to template routing!

Thank you all for your advise and offerings, I appreciate every one of them.

Craig.


----------

